# Toe infection



## Viki (Jul 26, 2010)

Feeling very annoyed today.

I have an EXTREMELY painful infection under(!) one of my big toenails. Its soooo painful 

Ive got a docs appointment for Thursday because I know it needs antibiotics, but any idea how I can try and keep it clean in the meantime? I cant get to the actual infected bit because its under the nail and i cant do anything more than dab at it pathetically with antiseptic wipes because it hurts, and it would make me cry!

Its making me feel ill and having stupid levels effects. Its not even making them persistently high so that I could set a temp basal, its just making them swing. 

GGRRRRRRRRRRRR . . . and ouch 

*preparing for enormous amounts of sympathy . . . . . . . . NOW!


----------



## aymes (Jul 26, 2010)

It will probably sting but could you soak it in a bowl of salt water? Should work as an antiseptic of sorts until a doc can see it.
If it's really painful maybe show it to a pharmacist in the meantime until your appointment...?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2010)

Aw Viki, you certainly have my sympathy! {{{{{Viki}}}}}}

I'm no authority on toe infections though, I'm afraid, so have nothing to offer in that department. I always smear savlon around liberally if I think I've got an infected cut or something, but if you can't actually get to it that's not much help. Hope someone else can do a better job than me!


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ring your GP practice first thing in the morning and if they cannot see you ask if you can pick up a prescription for an antibiotic like Co-Amoxiclav. You cannot leave it that long with diabetes as a mild infection could become very serious!


----------



## squidge63 (Jul 26, 2010)

As Aymes said bathe it in warm salt water, that is what I do when I get an ingrown toe nail. The pus does start to come out sometimes, although painful I sometimes try and squeeze it.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 26, 2010)

Man up woman!

No, I jest. The quack will probably prescribe antibiotics. Get it seen to as soon as possible, let it have air and perhaps some clean dressings every day. 

Tom


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds painful. Maybe you can get seen sooner? maybe go to A&E and see the GP based there? Have you got something that you can cover it with when you go out?


----------



## Viki (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive left it open to the air all evening and now ive given it a good clean (mega ouch!) got some gunk out (the best bit!) and put some germolene and a dressing on it.

It was very sore at work today so Ill wear some more sensible shoes tomorrow I think! Ahh the joys.

Will see how it is tomorrow, if any worse I think ill take a little trip to someone medical


----------



## Steff (Jul 26, 2010)

Hope it clears up soon hun x xt/c


----------



## Caroline (Jul 27, 2010)

Soak it in warm salty water, if you can't get a docotors appointment any quicker go to the hospital, but still keep the doctors appointment on Thursday. I hope you are better soon.


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 27, 2010)

*You could try bathing it in dettol & hot water & let the air get at it to dry it out  *


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 27, 2010)

In addition to the Dettol (or TCP) or salt water bath. You might try my grandmother's old standby, a hot poultice. That's a face cloth or clean tea towel soaked in very hot water, as hot as you can stand it and placed on the affected area. It helps draw out the infection. Do you have somem loose slippers or a pair of sandals you can wear at work? It might be less painful. I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 27, 2010)

I have to disagree with offering "home cures" for infected feet of people with diabetes - it is clearly a situation for seeking and following skilled medical attention, who can take all factors into account eg smell can often give indication of presence of infection; swabs can be taken for analysis and perhaps later modification of antibiotic therapy. 
Should be easier for you to get attention now the weekend's over, Viki?


----------



## MargB (Jul 27, 2010)

I am sure I read somewhere the diabetics are not supposed to soak their feet.

Mind you, have read so much since diagnosis I could probably not find that particular advice again.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I have to disagree with offering "home cures" for infected feet of people with diabetes - it is clearly a situation for seeking and following skilled medical attention, who can take all factors into account eg smell can often give indication of presence of infection; swabs can be taken for analysis and perhaps later modification of antibiotic therapy.
> Should be easier for you to get attention now the weekend's over, Viki?



Viki has an appointment for Thursday, but was looking for a way to ease the discomfort and keep the toe clean until then.



MargB said:


> I am sure I read somewhere the diabetics are not supposed to soak their feet.
> 
> Mind you, have read so much since diagnosis I could probably not find that particular advice again.



I heard this too Marg. I think this sort of advice is aimed very generally at diabetics, anticipating a worse-case scenario. If your feet are in good condition and you don't have problems with blood flow or neuropathy then a lot of it doesn't really apply. That being said, I always err on the side of caution - my feet are very important to me!


----------



## Viki (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Northe!

I totally agree Copepod and never take chances with anything like this. Luckily I have very healthy feet (even if i do say so myself!) and am most certainly looking to keep it that way! 

Happy to report that its much better today, left it covered in good old germolene over night and today and dressed and its much less "yuck"! Mostly because its stopped it drying out and sealing over. Although the absence of sock fluff has helped too!

Should be a bit more pleasant for Mr Doc on thursday!! And i might not have to fight the urge to punch him when he tries to go anywhere near it!!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Viki

Glad to hear you have an appointment (can't find any of your posts where you said that) and that things are a bit more comfortable now. Without knowing that you have normal feeling in your feet, we have to play safe. I also have "very healthy feet" - and my consultant doesn't seem at all fazed by my usual status of being half way through losing and growing a new big toe nail on one or other foot, always due to descending steep mountain slopes in wet weather - she recognises that keeping fit, active and happy is the key factor. Personally I find bare feet are more comfortable in summer, to prevent risk of athletes foot, but would change my practice if I ever got neuropathy.


----------



## simonrudd (Jul 27, 2010)

my mum always swears by hot bread poultice,  but i'd think hot salty water, germolene and squeezing the puss out would be the best idea   hope you get it sorted   also do you have a walk in surgery - because that maybe better than waiting


----------



## am64 (Jul 27, 2010)

simonrudd said:


> my mum always swears by hot bread poultice,  but i'd think hot salty water, germolene and squeezing the puss out would be the best idea   hope you get it sorted   also do you have a walk in surgery - because that maybe better than waiting



simon ..what about your toe hows it doing ???????


----------



## simonrudd (Jul 27, 2010)

hehhe - i know i'm a fine one!  toes fine thanks!


----------



## Viki (Jul 27, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Glad to hear you have an appointment (can't find any of your posts where you said that) .



Its line number 3 in my first post when i started the thread 

Mine was nothing as adventurous as slippery mountain slopes, but dancing (badly!!) for too long in a silly pair of (beautiful) shoes  

Simon, have you had your toe looked at yet?  Makes mine look like a papercut!


----------



## simonrudd (Jul 27, 2010)

i feel sorry for you   i hate having nagging pains   Mines great thanks


----------



## Copepod (Jul 28, 2010)

Viki said:


> Its line number 3 in my first post when i started the thread
> 
> Mine was nothing as adventurous as slippery mountain slopes, but dancing (badly!!) for too long in a silly pair of (beautiful) shoes   QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry I missed line 3 in #1, and thought the fact was known to others through PMs. As long as it was energetic dancing, never mind how bad it looked! You'd not catch me in uncomfortable shoes - I like my comfort too much, despite what it might sound like. There's saying, favoured by an ex-SAS solider I met through expeditions, "Any fool can be uncomfortable".


----------



## Viki (Jul 28, 2010)

It was energetic, but i think i would still have been classed as a fool


----------

